# Anxiety and back pain etc



## jao33333 (Aug 29, 2008)

I have suffered do to Anxiety and also back and neck pain due to a Motorcycle accident some time ago. I have smoked MJ for some time on and off and has help but some strain dose not work well, so i am wondering what is the best strain to grow for my Anxiety, back pain etc. 
Thanks JJ


----------



## zipflip (Aug 29, 2008)

im not  too familiar wit the different strains and their exact effects on certain conditions  but i'd like to know the same thing bout the anxiety part cuz i've smoked some where it helps my anxiety and then my nbext bag will get me all baled up nervous an paranoid always freakin type stuff.  some less extreme than others. but all u can really get round here is strait commercial. so its a "get wat u get " kinda thing when orderin some smoke up.


----------



## jao33333 (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks ZipFlip !! I feel ya on the Anxiety it sucks and controlls your life. As for my neck pain etc, is due to a C-5 injury and nerve damage. I hope we can fine that strain. ps i like the good stuff but sick of the price so time to grow again


----------



## lyfr (Aug 29, 2008)

indica has always helped with the pain for...higher the % the better.  Kush is good too but so many people call so many strains " Kush " it would probably be a better chance of gettin true Indo, IMO
 as for anxiety i dont have much of that so not sure.


----------



## zipflip (Aug 29, 2008)

i'm thinkin maybe a nice sativa harvested  say mostly cloudy trichomes. say like 30-40%clear and 60-70% cloudy. a nice head high but yet energetic and functional.  
  i mean, i've notice the more the stoney couchlock type buzz i get from a certain strain i smoke, that the more anxiety i have.  and when i get a bag of some really light green  buds i'm fine.  its that dark green bud that  makes me all wacked and thinkin weird crazy **** and paranoia etc..  JMO and from wat i've noticed  watchin and takin mental pictures and notes on the buds i've smoked over the years.  but the darker green almost dam near brown green in color usually locks me in a chair or puts me to sleep  just aftre i start to weird out and  turn tv down lights down or off. lockin doors etc.. im like a tweeker when i smoke that dark green bud lol. 
  any feedback on this  personal observation anyone?


----------



## andy52 (Aug 29, 2008)

i also have back and neck issues.its pure heck.i like the sativas personally.it relaxes me enough to rest.i feel ya man.i'm scheduled for a mri next week.good luck


----------



## jao33333 (Aug 29, 2008)

zipflip said:
			
		

> i'm thinkin maybe a nice sativa harvested say mostly cloudy trichomes. say like 30-40%clear and 60-70% cloudy. a nice head high but yet energetic and functional.
> i mean, i've notice the more the stoney couchlock type buzz i get from a certain strain i smoke, that the more anxiety i have. and when i get a bag of some really light green buds i'm fine. its that dark green bud that makes me all wacked and thinkin weird crazy **** and paranoia etc.. JMO and from wat i've noticed watchin and takin mental pictures and notes on the buds i've smoked over the years. but the darker green almost dam near brown green in color usually locks me in a chair or puts me to sleep just aftre i start to weird out and turn tv down lights down or off. lockin doors etc.. im like a tweeker when i smoke that dark green bud lol.
> any feedback on this personal observation anyone?


                    I have the same thing happen if the bud is to strong , my anxiety sky rocketts and my pain is intensifies I due also like a more lasting up liftting  high . I hope there is  a strain such as "Lyfr " suggested the kush.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 30, 2008)

A very long read.

hXXp://www.idmu.co.uk/canstressdepres.htm

XX to TT


----------



## jao33333 (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks HippyInEngland, A good read, I have been aware of certain strains that will induce my Anxiety further, I have been studying the different strain to find one that helps when i and having a Anxiety Attack, I used to take pharms, but did not like the side effects so i stopped after taking it for a year. I have lernt to understand what is happening to me when i have an attack. I have found that certain strain help to balance me out when i am knowingly going to have an attack. Thanks Take care JJ


----------



## zipflip (Aug 30, 2008)

jao33333 said:
			
		

> Thanks HippyInEngland, A good read, I have been aware of certain strains that will induce my Anxiety further, I have been studying the different strain to find one that helps when i and having a Anxiety Attack, I used to take pharms, but did not like the side effects so i stopped after taking it for a year. I have lernt to understand what is happening to me when i have an attack. I have found that certain strain help to balance me out when i am knowingly going to have an attack. Thanks Take care JJ


 
dually noted Jao33333...i take  pharm's too on occassion when smokin isnt  an option. but like u said, the side effects... they almost are like a pandoras bopx for one problem after another.  (anxiety medications)
   i'm prescribed xanax myself.
  my dr actually called couple weeks ago and asked why my refills are so spaced apart, as i dont take them as  much as he assumed i would. they're as needed but a whole fill will last me 2 months or better. he asked if i still nedded them even. i just told him straight up that i smoke MJ medicinally as well and it helps  most the time wit sleepin  and nervousness and sometimes panic attacks.
  anxiety is a real ***** if ur overtaken by it, ur right on that. 
  its like everythin in ur life is altered by ur anxiety, i mean EVERYTHING it sucks.
  but hope u find out what works best. if ya ever find that perfect strain that coo's ur anxiety and panic attacks etc.. PLEASE let me know man.
thanks and take care.

ps   are u a cigarette smoker too? (if u dont mind me askin)  me i get so wound up some days and literaly wil smoke down like 3 packs in a day easy as pie. i pay for it in mornin tho  lol
i'm in process of quitting now but its hell having anxiety and no  real stash to smoke on lately. just wit frenz or wat i can get is all.
  so my anxiety is also killin me in more ways than one


----------



## nOob grower (Aug 30, 2008)

I got the same problem as you zipflip, same meds, and most days I find myself smoking a ton ciggs


----------



## jao33333 (Aug 30, 2008)

zipflip said:
			
		

> dually noted Jao33333...i take pharm's too on occassion when smokin isnt an option. but like u said, the side effects... they almost are like a pandoras bopx for one problem after another. (anxiety medications)
> i'm prescribed xanax myself.
> my dr actually called couple weeks ago and asked why my refills are so spaced apart, as i dont take them as much as he assumed i would. they're as needed but a whole fill will last me 2 months or better. he asked if i still nedded them even. i just told him straight up that i smoke MJ medicinally as well and it helps most the time wit sleepin and nervousness and sometimes panic attacks.
> anxiety is a real ***** if ur overtaken by it, ur right on that.
> ...


Thanks again ZipFlip, For your one question to if i smoke cigarettes no i used to smoke i quit five years ago. I have found one strain" White Rhino" it appears to me a higher THC content and a more up lifting high helps better than lower content, Grant it you have to space how you may smoke but i feel from past experience smoke a higher THC conntent and uplifting high this may be a good strain I have some beans on the way. 
Mr Nice Medicine Man 
*AKA WHITE RHINO *
*Genetics**:* Brazilian sativa / South Indian indica x Afghani
*AKA:* White Rhino
*Variety**:* Mostly Indica
*Type:* f1 Hybrid
*Harvest Date:* October
*Flowering Period:* 8-9 Weeks
*THC** Content:* High
*No. of Seeds Per Packet:* 15
*Characteristics:* High in THC
A proven medical marvel for those in need of high levels of the most active ingredient, THC. Almost toxic at times, so handle with care: dont abuse the medicine-man. It has won many awards since its introduction as the white rhino in the late 90s. An incredible strong genetic heritage stemming from a Brazilian sativa/South Indian hybrid combined with a prodigious-yield Afghani. 
It is a member of the White Widow family and a proven champion for medicinal users. Those who prefer indoors can expect an incredibly resinous and compact Indica appearance from this plant. It has an expected flowering time of 56 to 60 days. Outdoor growers in the northern hemisphere can expect harvest around October and those in the southern hemisphere by May.


----------



## zipflip (Aug 30, 2008)

nOob grower said:
			
		

> I got the same problem as you zipflip, same meds, and most days I find myself smoking a ton ciggs


 
and all my frenz think im losin my marbles an crazy as  they say im only one they know who like the way i am. i just tell em no way man  it just u dont know anyone suffering from anxiety  either that or everyone has it controlled wit meds but are probably numb as **** to all reality. at least this way(smokin vs xanax) i aint all brain zombied like i get when i take the pills in order to be effective.
  how many miligrams dosage wise u take of the xanax?  i'm prescribed only .25mg's but that one flippin pill dont do ****. i told doc that too and he said just take them responsibly. he's been frend of family and fam dr for over 20 years so he's cool wit me. so i take  3 of them at a time when i do need them. i tried one tried 2 but 3 seems to be the magic number for me but my panic an nervousness etc all go away  but i'm left half retarded feeling lol. so i rarely take them.  plus i'm like an insomniac for some reason for next 2 days after i take the lil bastards.  its sick how somethin that suppose to help u and is legal but cause so much more harm than a harmless friken plant.

 gotta a few frenz who love pillz who always try to get me to give them some too lol. u should se them beg for em man.  lol pillheads i found cannot really be trusted like IMO tweekers. nothin against them (each to their own) but i try stay clear them if incorporating them into any part of my day or life.


----------



## nOob grower (Aug 31, 2008)

zipflip said:
			
		

> and all my frenz think im losin my marbles an crazy as  they say im only one they know who like the way i am. i just tell em no way man  it just u dont know anyone suffering from anxiety  either that or everyone has it controlled wit meds but are probably numb as **** to all reality. at least this way(smokin vs xanax) i aint all brain zombied like i get when i take the pills in order to be effective.
> how many miligrams dosage wise u take of the xanax?  i'm prescribed only .25mg's but that one flippin pill dont do ****. i told doc that too and he said just take them responsibly. he's been frend of family and fam dr for over 20 years so he's cool wit me. so i take  3 of them at a time when i do need them. i tried one tried 2 but 3 seems to be the magic number for me but my panic an nervousness etc all go away  but i'm left half retarded feeling lol. so i rarely take them.  plus i'm like an insomniac for some reason for next 2 days after i take the lil bastards.  its sick how somethin that suppose to help u and is legal but cause so much more harm than a harmless friken plant.
> 
> gotta a few frenz who love pillz who always try to get me to give them some too lol. u should se them beg for em man.  lol pillheads i found cannot really be trusted like IMO tweekers. nothin against them (each to their own) but i try stay clear them if incorporating them into any part of my day or life.




My buddy thinks I'm nuts for taking meds.  He doesnt agree with anything that has to do with meds, everything is psychological to him.  Ive been on Xanax for about a year now and started at 3mg a day.  Since then I have been knocked down to 2mg a day, but I only take 1 mg a day now.  I'd rather not take any, but if I dont I start going through withdraws.  Im trying to knock myself down slowly because at this point I dont think I could just stop taking them completely without something possibley going wrong (ie. seizure or something I dont wanna happen)

Ive also been out of work for 6 months now so my anxiety level has been quite high.  Always worrying how I'm going to pay my bills and sh*t like that.  I have 0.5mg tablets but they dont get me whacked out of my mind.  At first when I got them I would take like 6 and pass the f out.  I havent done that in many months though.  I just take 1mg at night before i go to bed which somewhat takes away the anxiety, but mainly takes away the withdarws and makes my head feel normal.

I also understand the insomniac thing too.  i dont sleep well at all.  I slept better when I smoked weed that I do with meds.  Unfortunately I cant smoke anything yet because I want to know Im going to pass a drug test if one is presented to me for a job.  Thats one thing I dont want to have to worry about.  I dont wanna have to drink something to try and pass a piss test or hide someone elses piss somewhere on me.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Aug 31, 2008)

l3 l4 and l5 damage here so i feel your pain!!!!!!!!! you find and exact strain and I will be amazed and following....


I find heavy indicas work for me!


----------



## nOob grower (Aug 31, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> l3 l4 and l5 damage here so i feel your pain!!!!!!!!! you find and exact strain and I will be amazed and following....
> 
> 
> I find heavy indicas work for me!



on top of the anxiety i also have an l4 and l5 problem, they wanna give me cortisone shots in my back but im not too sure that I want a needle stuck in my back


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 31, 2008)

zipflip said:
			
		

> i'm like an insomniac for some reason for next 2 days after i take the lil bastards. its sick how somethin that suppose to help u and is legal but cause so much more harm than a harmless friken plant.


 
I couldnt have said it better myself.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Aug 31, 2008)

dont do it, i had three and they will make the pain worse!!!!!!!!


----------



## andy52 (Aug 31, 2008)

i too have had all kinds of injections in my lower back,cortisone,epidurals,you name it i've ha it.after 11 lower back surgeries,i try anything to keep away from the knife again.but i know its cpming.getting to where i can not hardly walk again.constant pain.the sciatic,going down both legs.makes sleeping pure torture.mj helps me the best as i refuse to take narcotics again.been on everything on the market,even had a morphine pump,which worked well,but i had a reaction to the material the pump was made from.they had to remove it.so back to square 1 and all they want to do is write scrips for heavy narcotics,not again.i had hell getting off thos oxycontin.was taking 160mg's a day plus 50mg's of hydrocodone.


----------



## nOob grower (Aug 31, 2008)

Sciatica is a b*tch.  The last time I had a good sleep that lasted more than a couple hours straight was the last time I drank myself unconscious, I didnt wake up feeling to good though.  One leg is bad enough I couldnt imagine it down both legs.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Aug 31, 2008)

nOob grower said:
			
		

> I got the same problem as you zipflip, same meds, and most days I find myself smoking a ton ciggs


 
that makes three of us, I take 2-3 mg a day, for like 10 years now,
sometimes when I smoke it gets amplified and I get all nervous and fidgety
which leads me straight to the pills. Sometimes I want to punch my doc in the face for starting me on the xanax.


----------



## cuzigothigh (Aug 31, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> i too have had all kinds of injections in my lower back,cortisone,epidurals,you name it i've ha it.after 11 lower back surgeries,i try anything to keep away from the knife again.but i know its cpming.getting to where i can not hardly walk again.constant pain.the sciatic,going down both legs.makes sleeping pure torture.mj helps me the best as i refuse to take narcotics again.been on everything on the market,even had a morphine pump,which worked well,but i had a reaction to the material the pump was made from.they had to remove it.so back to square 1 and all they want to do is write scrips for heavy narcotics,not again.i had hell getting off thos oxycontin.was taking 160mg's a day plus 50mg's of hydrocodone.


 
Sorry to hear that Andy,

The Mrs was also on meds for a long time... hydocodrin, Soma, she probably remembers the names better than me. We have also stopped rhw use of narcotics... Hope your problem gets better.

CIGH


----------



## nOob grower (Sep 3, 2008)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> that makes three of us, I take 2-3 mg a day, for like 10 years now,
> sometimes when I smoke it gets amplified and I get all nervous and fidgety
> which leads me straight to the pills. Sometimes I want to punch my doc in the face for starting me on the xanax.



Has your doctor told you that you will be taking them the rest of your life?  When i was prescibed I asked how long I would have to take them for and he told me if I was 10 years older (im upper 20's now) I would probably be on them forever.


----------



## zipflip (Sep 4, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> dont do it, i had three and they will make the pain worse!!!!!!!!


 
(ur avatar)---  u a catfisherman?  i love catchin monster cats man. only hapens round spring erly summer here tho.  after that the big ones seem to disappear


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Sep 4, 2008)

nOob grower said:
			
		

> Has your doctor told you that you will be taking them the rest of your life? When i was prescibed I asked how long I would have to take them for and he told me if I was 10 years older (im upper 20's now) I would probably be on them forever.


 
No, he's mentioned that he'd like to take me off of them eventually, but I cant emagine living without them.. If I dont have my pills I panic hard 
I just hope there are no serious long-term effects..


----------



## nOob grower (Sep 4, 2008)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> No, he's mentioned that he'd like to take me off of them eventually, but I cant emagine living without them.. If I dont have my pills I panic hard
> I just hope there are no serious long-term effects..



Withdraw will probably be a b*tch if you take them daily (if you didnt know that already)  And I completely understand not having them and panicing more


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Sep 4, 2008)

nOob grower said:
			
		

> Withdraw will probably be a b*tch if you take them daily (if you didnt know that already) And I completely understand not having them and panicing more


 
man, lemme tell ya, unfortunately ive spent some time "up the road" and they would NOT give me xanax.. I KNOW the feeling.. NOT GOOD.


----------



## lyfr (Sep 5, 2008)

zipflip said:
			
		

> i'm thinkin maybe a nice sativa harvested say mostly cloudy trichomes. say like 30-40%clear and 60-70% cloudy. a nice head high but yet energetic and functional.
> i mean, i've notice the more the stoney couchlock type buzz i get from a certain strain i smoke, that the more anxiety i have. and when i get a bag of some really light green buds i'm fine. its that dark green bud that makes me all wacked and thinkin weird crazy **** and paranoia etc.. JMO and from wat i've noticed watchin and takin mental pictures and notes on the buds i've smoked over the years. but the darker green almost dam near brown green in color usually locks me in a chair or puts me to sleep just aftre i start to weird out and turn tv down lights down or off. lockin doors etc.. im like a tweeker when i smoke that dark green bud lol.
> any feedback on this personal observation anyone?


i'll agree with that...heavy indo does get the ol' brain thinkin some weird stuff.  my prob is i'm usually fine till i lay down to sleep...thats when my back starts...so da indo knocks me right out!  i have heard kush is good for a heavy high without the whole racing heart/anxiety thing.


----------



## zipflip (Sep 5, 2008)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> man, lemme tell ya, unfortunately ive spent some time "up the road" and they would NOT give me xanax.. I KNOW the feeling.. NOT GOOD.


 
i went up the road for bout a week one time last year(assumin u talkin jail)  and they wouldnt let my parents bring me in my medication an that they said the jail nurse was out for 3 days and  the nurse had to approve them and i would have to purchase a whole new fill to get them in their jail via them. so i was broke an no  insurance an they wouldnt give me my xanax and bein without smoke over a week and no xanax and the stress of bein in jail...  wow i can honestly say that it was hell for me.  
  i don't take them every day  sometime a few days witout somedays i take a few a day. it all depends how im feelin but yeah they are very addictive. and even the regimen i take them on is pretty habit and  still produces a dependance for them. 
  but yeah,  i either smokin or takin my pills to get thru a day every day. my anxiety has literaly controlled my whole life.


----------



## zipflip (Sep 5, 2008)

lyfr said:
			
		

> i'll agree with that...heavy indo does get the ol' brain thinkin some weird stuff. my prob is i'm usually fine till i lay down to sleep...thats when my back starts...so da indo knocks me right out! i have heard kush is good for a heavy high without the whole racing heart/anxiety thing.


 
hows the flowering schedule for kush strains?  i mean i'm up northern midwest and i need somethin wit auto flower or short flowering or erly flowering...
  i herd this of the kush strains as well.


----------



## clanchattan (Sep 5, 2008)

l-4 l-5 problems and the best strain ive found is a 75% to 80% amber pure indica. no parinoia, no racing pulse, just sweet releif


----------



## IAN (Sep 25, 2008)

I Have A Bad Back Too And Chronic Pancritis Try War Lock


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm finding that the Sour Diesel has NO or low anxiety. Its great for that, pain wise however I find myself getting way way silly before it does anything. Not that is a bad thing because the sativa buzz is not a tired one, so your silly, non-anxious and relatively painless. The price was too high to make it worth buying, but growing would be great.

Indicas work best for pain relief and sleeping. Aurora Indica is a nice strong one for the evening, most people find blue strains nice for both. I guess, try before you buy if you can.


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner (Sep 26, 2008)

When I check out the strains online some of them will have descriptions like medical application and what it is good for. I am at that stage too where it's time to supply my own recommended prescription.


----------

